# Seal / Paint exterior concrete foundation



## Msquared (Apr 24, 2010)

Looking for info about painting an exterior poured concrete foundation.  Anyone have experience with products like LastiSeal, A-Tech, V-Seal or X-1?  Wondering about using one of these sealing products prior to painting the concrete and which exterior paint will work best.  Concrete is 5 years old. Thanx.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Apr 25, 2010)

gulfsynthetics.com - good stuff isn't cheap, tho !


----------

